# Boss V Plow OR Hiniker V Plow?



## Nursemylawn (Oct 18, 2016)

Im trying to invest some money on snow business. The closest snow plow dealer we have is offering Hiniker and Boss. I want to get a V plow but not sure Boss or Hiniker? DXT 8-2" Boss going to cost me $6800 and 8ft Hiniker going to cost me $6300. Please, Please advise! If you have not operated any of them which one would you pick?

Thank you very much!!


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Nursemylawn said:


> Im trying to invest some money on snow business. The closest snow plow dealer we have is offering Hiniker and Boss. I want to get a V plow but not sure Boss or Hiniker? DXT 8-2" Boss going to cost me $6800 and 8ft Hiniker going to cost me $6300. Please, Please advise! If you have not operated any of them which one would you pick?
> 
> Thank you very much!!


The DXT's dual trip is very nice and reduces the amount of shock / impact the plow/truck from taking big hits.
A friend has a Hiniker V and he likes it but he's only owned Hinikers with trip edges.
As far the mounts go I like the Boss, it's fast/simple, no jack stands to mess with or other BS.
Both are direct lift which is nice because the plow doesn't bounce at any height. Some will say chain lifts stack higher but that's another discussion that's been gone over and over and over numerous times.
I have a DXT so I'm partial to it and for $500 more I'd look at the advantage the dual trip offers.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I own both Boss and Hiniker.
i've had fewer issues with my kiniker, the plug being the biggest issue after a couple of years on the hiniker.
but then again the plug on the boss went bad too....

having said that, at that price difference i'd get the Boss.


----------



## Nursemylawn (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you very much Buff and SnoFarmer! 
I just made deposit and went with Boss V DXT...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

lowred:Thumbs Up
good choice.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Nursemylawn said:


> Thank you very much Buff and SnoFarmer!
> I just made deposit and went with Boss V DXT...


:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## Nursemylawn (Oct 18, 2016)

Cant wait to see the snow falling!!


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Nursemylawn said:


> Cant wait to see the snow falling!!
> 
> View attachment 167134


Thumbs Up Looking good


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Nursemylawn said:


> Cant wait to see the snow falling!!
> 
> View attachment 167134


Nice...... You're going to really like it.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## blawrence39 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Guys, I'm new here and in the same situation as described. I have a 2018 Chevy 2500 and need a V-plow. My dealer carries Hiniker and Boss. I will primarily be plowing a 1 mile long dirt driveway. I can get a Hiniker 8.5' V for $5800, Boss 8'2" V Steel for $6300, and Boss 8'2" V POLY for $6500. Any pros and cons for each would be great! Thanks.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

blawrence39 said:


> Hi Guys, I'm new here and in the same situation as described. I have a 2018 Chevy 2500 and need a V-plow. My dealer carries Hiniker and Boss. I will primarily be plowing a 1 mile long dirt driveway. I can get a Hiniker 8.5' V for $5800, Boss 8'2" V Steel for $6300, and Boss 8'2" V POLY for $6500. Any pros and cons for each would be great! Thanks.


Can't go wrong with either, $500.00 is $500.00....


----------



## Nursemylawn (Oct 18, 2016)

blawrence39 said:


> Hi Guys, I'm new here and in the same situation as described. I have a 2018 Chevy 2500 and need a V-plow. My dealer carries Hiniker and Boss. I will primarily be plowing a 1 mile long dirt driveway. I can get a Hiniker 8.5' V for $5800, Boss 8'2" V Steel for $6300, and Boss 8'2" V POLY for $6500. Any pros and cons for each would be great! Thanks.


Im Extremely happy with my Boss V! and I just purchased the Boss EXT for the new truck.. Easy to hook up/unhook up, easy to work on it, and love the way you can bush the snow like soccer ball...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Nursemylawn said:


> Im Extremely happy with my Boss V! and I just purchased the Boss EXT for the new truck.. Easy to hook up/unhook up, easy to work on it, and love the way you can bush the snow like soccer ball...


Especially nice is the the folding frame feature of the EXT.


----------

